# It appears that I've overstayed my welcome...



## PaperClip (Apr 13, 2008)

...here on LCHF. 

It's very painful to be misunderstood and at the same time, I'm not going to be anywhere where I am only tolerated and not celebrated.

Not looking for pacification; the Christian Fellowship Forum deserves to know what's going on with me because this board rescued me in 2006.

So I'm beginning the weaning process now. It will be good because I need to focus on my studies anyhow and some days I was a VERY CHATTY POSTER!

I appreciate the conversations and the interactions and the support and constructive criticisms. I've definitely grown since being here, even if it doesn't always seem like it.

May our Lord Jesus Christ bless and keep you always.


----------



## queen_t (Apr 13, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> ...here on LCHF.
> 
> It's very painful to be misunderstood and at the same time, I'm not going to be anywhere where I am only tolerated and not celebrated.
> 
> ...



What! RR, I love reading your intellectual posts, say it ain't so!!!


----------



## Angelicus (Apr 13, 2008)

Well if you stop posting can we at least stay in touch? please PM me.


----------



## kweenameena (Apr 13, 2008)

What's going on with you RR? Feel free to share so that maybe we can help you realize that you have NOT overstayed your welcome.


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (Apr 13, 2008)

If you feel you must go....


----------



## MizzBrown (Apr 13, 2008)

Huh? Don't let anyone but God tell you take a break from the board!...(or a moderator) 

A lot of people here have very strong convictions. Some..Well, a lot to me, seem ignorant and opinionated and some very insightful and knowledgeable.

Folks on the christian boards tick me off more than the other boards sometimes which makes me wonder a whole lot but don't let anyone push you out. 

I think that's the devil anyway! People misunderstand all day everyday. They misunderstood Jesus. That's just folk.

Don't let them/us get to you like that. Dust your shoulders off, lurk and laugh at the others! Ha Ha Ha!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Apr 13, 2008)

What's going on RR? Many people have passionate personalities on this board. Like a real family, your LHCF family is comprised of many different types of people, and we will argue, fuss and all, but at the end, we do love you


----------



## PaperClip (Apr 13, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> Huh? Don't let anyone but God tell you take a break from the board!...(or a moderator)
> 
> A lot of people here have very strong convictions. Some..Well, a lot to me, seem ignorant and opinionated and some very insightful and knowledgeable.
> 
> ...


 
Ha! They sure did, didn't they? Tried to kill the Lord more than once! LOL! 

Y'all are sweet.... I feel the love through the computer screen....

It just gets to me when my sincerity and transparency is challenged and misinterpreted. I'm telling myself to let all that mess walk on by, grow up, and STOP putting myself in places where I am not celebrated.

And when I say celebrate, I don't mean blind love or praise-seeking or all that. It's like Cocoberry said, even when there's clashes, in the midst of it all, there's still love. 

I really don't want to miss out on the "Temporary" Political Forum.... I'll follow your advice and just "lurk and laugh" on certain boards and pop up on the Christian and Political Forums....


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 14, 2008)

RelaxerRehab, I haven't seen any chattiness or problems with your posts.  I also thank you for your encouraging PMs. They really helped me. Please don't leave.


----------



## SEMO (Apr 14, 2008)

Are you having problems with newer members?  A new crowd seems to have moved in the last year or so.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 14, 2008)

RR................   I'll be sending you a PM in a little while.


----------



## klb120475 (Apr 14, 2008)

Uh....sweetie? Whatcha mean you've overstayed your welcome? The LHCF Welcoming Committee (me and Lachen) have not been made aware of such.

Take a break, rest your mind but don't leave us.


----------



## shalom (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear this.  I love your posts.  I hope you reconsider.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 14, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> ...here on LCHF.
> 
> It's very painful to be misunderstood and at the same time, I'm not going to be anywhere where I am only tolerated and not celebrated.
> 
> ...



You know I love you sis and support you in every way.  If you would like to talk....pm me.

Luv you!


----------



## PoeticJustice (Apr 14, 2008)

I've certainly enjoyed your posts, namely when I reached out for help concerning having talks with my daughter as she approaches adolecense. You reached out and I certainly appreciated your thoughts; they were well received and welcomed.

I hope you just take a break but not stay away too long!


----------



## Lucie (Apr 14, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> ...here on LCHF.
> 
> It's very painful to be misunderstood and at the same time, I'm not going to be anywhere where I am only tolerated and not celebrated.
> 
> ...


 
Who is this imposter using RelaxerRehab's screen name?!!!! I don't believe she would write such a thing so I am forced to believe that someone hacked into her account and is posting fake threads about her. If for _some_ reason it really is you, you better not go anywhere. Your opinions and ideas are valid and you have the right to state them as long as you do not disrespect others. I hope you change your mind!!! ((( HUGS )))


----------



## kbragg (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey girl, dontcha go nowhere ya hear! I don't agree with you on many a topic, but I love the way you present yourself as a mature, intelligent, and educated black woman. If people express their jealousy of you in a manner in which to drive you off, well don't give them the satisfaction. Crabs in a barrel, so sad! You're awesome chick and I hope you stay! Shake the dust off your sandals and hang out with us


----------



## springbreeze (Apr 14, 2008)

nooo don't go, you have not overstayed your welcome.


----------



## NOLA2NY (Apr 14, 2008)

RR don't leave. I appreciate your input especially in this forum! Let your light so shine that men (women) will see your good works and glory your father which is in heaven. You are the salt of the earth and you have not lost your savor! Your words and perspective have been a blessing to many people....it's part of your ministry...don't let ANYONE take you away from what God has called you to do. Yes it's a calling because everything you have shared has been placed on your heart by God. Girl stop trying to fight a battle that's not yours. 
*Romans 8: 31 What shall we say about such wonderful things as these? If God is for us, who can ever be against us? 32 Since he did not spare even his own Son but gave him up for us all, won’t he also give us everything else? 33 Who dares accuse us whom God has chosen for his own? No one—for God himself has given us right standing with himself. 34 Who then will condemn us? No one—for Christ Jesus died for us and was raised to life for us, and he is sitting in the place of honor at God’s right hand, pleading for us.  35 Can anything ever separate us from Christ’s love? Does it mean he no longer loves us if we have trouble or calamity, or are persecuted, or hungry, or destitute, or in danger, or threatened with death? 36 (As the Scriptures say, “For your sake we are killed every day; we are being slaughtered like sheep.”[n]) 37 No, despite all these things, overwhelming victory is ours through Christ, who loved us.  38 And I am convinced that nothing can ever separate us from God’s love. Neither death nor life, neither angels nor demons,[o] neither our fears for today nor our worries about tomorrow—not even the powers of hell can separate us from God’s love. 39 No power in the sky above or in the earth below—indeed, nothing in all creation will ever be able to separate us from the love of God that is revealed in Christ Jesus our Lord.*

As for those passing judgement:
* Romans*
*10 So why do you condemn another believer[a]? Why do you look down on another believer? Remember, we will all stand before the judgment seat of God. 11 For the Scriptures say, *

*   “‘As surely as I live,’ says the Lord,
   ‘every knee will bend to me,
      and every tongue will confess and give praise to God.[b]’” ** 12 Yes, each of us will give a personal account to God. 13 So let’s stop condemning each other. Decide instead to live in such a way that you will not cause another believer to stumble and fall.*


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 14, 2008)

NOLA2NY said:


> RR don't leave. I appreciate your input especially in this forum! Let your light so shine that men (women) will see your good works and glory your father which is in heaven. You are the salt of the earth and you have not lost your savor! Your words and perspective have been a blessing to many people....it's part of your ministry...don't let ANYONE take you away from what God has called you to do. Yes it's a calling because everything you have shared has been placed on your heart by God. Girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is my favorite quote


----------



## Glib Gurl (Apr 14, 2008)

(((RR)))

I hope that you reconsider.  I really appreciate and enjoy your posts.  At the very least, I hope you will keep in touch via PM


----------



## Browndilocks (Apr 14, 2008)

Nevermind.


----------



## Mocha5 (Apr 14, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Ha! They sure did, didn't they? Tried to kill the Lord more than once! LOL!
> 
> Y'all are sweet.... I feel the love through the computer screen....
> 
> ...


 
Excellent idea!  Let lurking and laughing be your hiatus.  Before you know it, you'll be back in full effect for you were not created to take backseats nor to be silenced.


----------



## kayte (Apr 14, 2008)

> *It appears that I've overstayed my welcome... *


 
I am still so new...but add my voice to the chorus of admirers...and hope all of the members who have responded in this way have convinced you otherwise...Spirited,Caring Lady..
You helped me so much and I always look for your threads!

Psalm 37 _yet and a little while the wicked will be no more, though you diligently look for their place.... they will not be there_ 


On hiatus  as of 4/15/08---------​ 
Never doubt in the dark
what God has shown you
in the light. 




> *you were not created to take backseats nor to be silenced*.




:heart2:


----------



## Opalsunset (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Relaxer Rehab...

I am so sorry to hear that you may not post as much as you have before. I have always found your posts to be insightful and passionate when it came to christianity. You are a wonderful person and you are welcome here! You will always be welcome and we will always be looking for your next post.:heart2:


----------



## **Tasha*Love** (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey RR

I'm sad to hear that you are taking a hiatus from the board but I totally respect your decision. I don't post much but I am lurking around everyday. I personally appreciate your insight and views.  It takes alot to speak your mind even though others may not agree with you.  Just remember that more people appreciate you than you realize. Take care of yourself.


----------



## PaperClip (Apr 14, 2008)

Dear ladies, I appreciate you all's kind, comforting and encouraging words. Your words have touched my heart and they echo through my REAL LIFE.... God is TRULY AMAZING!

Please understand that I am NO SHRINKING VIOLET...and it was a momentary lapse of judgement for me to let someone's words and accusations of insincerity and elitism attempt to push me away, when I know that such things are far from the the Holy Ghost truth, not my truth, but the TRUTH of the HOLY SPIRIT. The Ultimate Truth.

I am in NO way perfect, I don't get it right every day. I am a work in progress.

What I have just realized is this pattern: those who have wrongfully spoken against me (on this board and IRL) have COME BACK and have gotten things settled. This happens even faster when I take my mouth off the situation...that's when it seems the vengence of the Lord has room to operate...I think *NOLA2NY* said it here: "*stop trying to fight a battle that's not yours."*.... That's a POWEFUL lesson....

Again, I thank y'all from the bottom of my heart (my faith buddies and some new screennames as well, I see
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and I will place your names in my prayer journal that the blessings of our Lord Jesus Christ will shower down upon you to refresh and renew you as never before. That this refreshing will bring new beginnings upon your spirits, souls, hearts, minds, and bodies. Even as I type this I see some situations that were seemingly DEAD, like flowers that have been neglected, not watered in a long time. Neglected because you lost hope, but as my screenname is RelaxerRehab, I see the spring rain showering down upon those situations, those dreams, those projects and I see them coming back to life. Coming back to life, coming back to life I see them coming back to life. I see new hope spring forth in you. I see parts of your spirit man awakening. I see the sun breaking forth through the clouds. I see the bright sun coming up over your homes. I see you getting up and being dilligent about the things that had been neglected in the past. Move quickly while you have the enthusiasm, time, energy...move wisely...get up and move!

These blessings shall make you rich, and add no sorrow to you. (Proverbs 10:22)

Loving you with the Love of Jesus Christ...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 14, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Dear ladies, I appreciate you all's kind, comforting and encouraging words. Your words have touched my heart and they echo through my REAL LIFE.... God is TRULY AMAZING!
> 
> Please understand that I am NO SHRINKING VIOLET...and it was a momentary lapse of judgement for me to let someone's words and accusations of insincerity and elitism attempt to push me away, when I know that such things are far from the the Holy Ghost truth, not my truth, but the TRUTH of the HOLY SPIRIT. The Ultimate Truth.
> 
> ...



I'm so moved by your words, my sweet sister in Christ.  Your words are from the Holy Spirit and I have been touched by Him this night.

May your richly receive all that He will impart to your heart during your time of hiatus, and may you come back refreshed, renewed and revived...because you have been touched, ever so sweetly, by THE MASTER!!!

Loving you with the love of the Lord!

N&W


----------



## klb120475 (Apr 15, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Dear ladies, I appreciate you all's kind, comforting and encouraging words. Your words have touched my heart and they echo through my REAL LIFE.... God is TRULY AMAZING!
> 
> Please understand that I am NO SHRINKING VIOLET...and it was a momentary lapse of judgement for me to let someone's words and accusations of insincerity and elitism attempt to push me away, when I know that such things are far from the the Holy Ghost truth, not my truth, but the TRUTH of the HOLY SPIRIT. The Ultimate Truth.
> 
> ...


 
Blessings and kisses to you RR!


----------



## shalom (Apr 15, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Dear ladies, I appreciate you all's kind, comforting and encouraging words. Your words have touched my heart and they echo through my REAL LIFE.... God is TRULY AMAZING!
> 
> Please understand that I am NO SHRINKING VIOLET...and it was a momentary lapse of judgement for me to let someone's words and accusations of insincerity and elitism attempt to push me away, when I know that such things are far from the the Holy Ghost truth, not my truth, but the TRUTH of the HOLY SPIRIT. The Ultimate Truth.
> 
> ...


 
Truly, this is so beautiful.  This is what I really like about you, you have a lot of knowledge and you know how to wisely put it out there.  

Thanks.


----------



## NYAmicas (Apr 17, 2008)

kbragg said:


> Hey girl, dontcha go nowhere ya hear! *I don't agree with you on many a topic, but I love the way you present yourself as a mature, intelligent, and educated black woman.* If people express their jealousy of you in a manner in which to drive you off, well don't give them the satisfaction. Crabs in a barrel, so sad! You're awesome chick and I hope you stay! Shake the dust off your sandals and hang out with us


 
Just seeing this & ITA.
Blessings to you and yours.


----------



## All_Me (Apr 17, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Dear ladies, I appreciate you all's kind, comforting and encouraging words. Your words have touched my heart and they echo through my REAL LIFE.... God is TRULY AMAZING!
> 
> Please understand that I am NO SHRINKING VIOLET...and it was a momentary lapse of judgement for me to let someone's words and accusations of insincerity and elitism attempt to push me away, when I know that such things are far from the the Holy Ghost truth, not my truth, but the TRUTH of the HOLY SPIRIT. The Ultimate Truth.
> 
> ...


 
So you operate in the prophetic too?! God Bless Sis!


----------



## OhmyKimB (Apr 17, 2008)

I know everyone has said it RR but don't let anyone run you away. I really enjoy your posts as they make me think deeper then I did. And open up new information to me I never knew, or remind of me of what I have forgot.

Just like in IRL ppl always have a problem.  So them let have it. If they chose to invovle you just remove yourself and do as you need to.


----------



## MissScarlett (Apr 21, 2008)

kbragg said:


> Hey girl, dontcha go nowhere ya hear! I don't agree with you on many a topic, *but I love the way you present yourself as a mature, intelligent, and educated black woman*. If people express their jealousy of you in a manner in which to drive you off, well don't give them the satisfaction. Crabs in a barrel, so sad! You're awesome chick and I hope you stay! Shake the dust off your sandals and hang out with us


 
ITA


----------



## klb120475 (Apr 21, 2008)

MissScarlett said:


> ITA


 
**gasp**....**wipes eyes**......Is that u MsScarlett?


----------



## january noir (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey RR!

Let's remember that in life when you say or do something to make people *think* it makes their head's hurt!  

I understand how you feel, but just take a break, don't leave and don't let the "frenemies" on here steal your sunshine.  I know it's hard when your words and thoughts get twisted by others who are just as passionate about some things, however, this too shall pass.  

What doesn't kill you makes you stronger... and go ahead. Use the ignore feature .... 

You've got to hang around so when I make my life-changing announcement you will be here to congratulate me!


----------



## PaperClip (Apr 21, 2008)

january noir said:


> Hey RR!
> 
> Let's remember that in life when you say or do something to make people *think* it makes their head's hurt!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, sweetie....

But don't tease me now! PM me or something re. that life-changing announcement!


----------



## PaperClip (Apr 21, 2008)

MissScarlett said:


> ITA


 
WOW!!!:blush3::blush3::blush3:

Thankyou, MissScarlett....


----------



## Mahalialee4 (May 2, 2008)

RelaxerRehab:   "  The mind is a terrible thing to waste " they say. I am glad you do not waste yours. I always listen with respect when you speak because of this.


----------

